# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  میخام معدل رو محاسبه کنم.

## NaserNet

من میخام از یک جدول لیست نمرات معدل را بدست اورم منتها باید توجه کرد اگر در یک رکورد نمره 1- وارد شده(default Value) یعنی واحد نا تمام مانده ونباید در معدل تاثیری بگذارد من انها را در در گزارش ناتمام نشان میدهم  .
حالا معدل باید از حاصلجمع حاصلضرب نمره در واحد به شرطی که نا تمام نباشد (1-)تقسیم بر تعداد واحدهایی که ناتمام نیستند بدست اید .

مثل  :     نام درس      واحد            نمره
            درس 1	       3		-1	
	درس2	       1                12	     
  	درس3	       2		 20		


معدل                                   17.3= 3/(1*12+2*20)	

من خودم با 2 فرمول و 1 Running Total Fields   و 1 Sum  بدست اوده ام 

می خواهم بدانم راه سادهتری است که مثلا با یک فرمول بدست اورد.

----------

